# Colorful birds



## ben70b (Sep 16, 2012)

I have 6 red hens and ten leghorn hens, I would like to pick up a few colerful or more exotic laying hens, anybody got any ideas


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Easter eggers, wyandottes, buckeyes. Just a thought.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

What are you looking for ... my dad had me to get a chicken for trout fishing. lol He used to tie his own trout flys.

Lots of diferent birds out there, just all in what you are looking for.


----------



## ben70b (Sep 16, 2012)

I was wondering what there was that where kinda exotic and still pretty good layers, I don't care what color the eggs are, just want some cool lookin birds running aroun the barnyard, any ideas?


----------

